# New Technology



## rake60 (Feb 1, 2010)

The computers I have here were being overwhelmed by my wife's digital
photography side line so I bought her a state of the art new computer powered
by a Windows 7 operating system. Best system Microsoft has released since 1998!

Now to the point.
I left my wife a message on the desktop using the Sticky Note feature.
She thought that was pretty cool and asked me to show her how that worked.
Then this morning I wake up to this on the desk top.







I don't mind rewiring the kitchen outlets, but the tile under the cabinets is bound to
be a pain in the back. My greatest fear is that sticky note will become an eternal
curse! 

Thanks Microsoft! :

Rick


----------



## BigBore (Feb 1, 2010)

Now you've done it....unleashed a monster!  *club*

As an administrator, you should probably delete this post before one of our wives reads this over our shoulders. 

Ed


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 1, 2010)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Best system Microsoft has released since 1998!
> 
> Rick



Hey, isn't that what they said about Winderz Vista?

Good luck with the tile, Rick.
Curse that Microsoft bunch and their sticky notes. And everything.

Dean


----------



## tmuir (Feb 2, 2010)

Time to uninstall that application I would say. :big:


----------



## black85vette (Feb 2, 2010)

tmuir  said:
			
		

> Time to uninstall that application I would say. :big:



Does not help. Mine get hand written and taped next to the fridge. Wonder why she puts it there?? ???


----------



## Cedge (Feb 2, 2010)

Last night we made the trek to Bestbuy to purchase the replacement for this computer. It has the Sticky Notes on it too. Looks like I'm now in the same leaky boat with Rick. Wife was thrilled with the feature.

This new machine should be fun. 
HP 2.8 Ghz with 8 gig of ram running Windows 7. 

The old one is 
Gateway 1.1 ghz with 750 meg running windows 2000pro. 

Should I add seat belts to my computer chair before I power it up?

Steve


----------



## ksouers (Feb 2, 2010)

Guess I need to upgrade my 286 SX...

Steve,
If you were running something other than Micro$oft, I'd say yes.
Windoze is such a resource hog.

I've got a 2.8 quad core running Linux as the base system and a couple MS virtual machines: XP, W2KPRO, W2Kserver, W2K3server. I've also got several Linux and a Solaris VM running on it.

It blasts right along till I fire up one of the MS VMs, then it starts dragging it's feet.


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow.
With 8 gigs of ram the the computer will be waiting on the processor.
Good buy there.
I am running a HP 2.5 Ghz AMD dual core with 3 gigs of ram and is fast so I cant imagine what 8 gig will be like.
-B-


----------



## itowbig (Feb 2, 2010)

oh man now my wife saw this . im in trouble now curse u for showing :big:
i just got my wife a new lappy with winblows 7 and showed her that sticky note thing too . 
ha ha i got my own with out sticky notes ;D

side note must be careful what u show wife it can come back to bite u :big:


----------



## Noitoen (Feb 2, 2010)

New computers are always fast 







In the beginning ???


----------



## rake60 (Feb 2, 2010)

It's not so bad.
My sticky note is cleared off for the moment.

Right now I'm sitting back with a cold beer watching the glue dry on the
tile under the cabinets. Technology can't rush everything!


Rick


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Feb 2, 2010)

Nothing to do with technology but yesterday I mentioned to my wife that the initial-ism "SWMBO)" gets used a lot here. The idea of it tickled her so much that she wrote it down so she could tell everyone in her garden club meeting this week.


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 2, 2010)

Yuck. Windows. You'll need that 8 GB just to be able to do anything....

{Mike hugs his 6 year old Powerbook with 768MB of memory}


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Feb 2, 2010)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> Yuck. Windows. You'll need that 8 GB just to be able to do anything....
> 
> {Mike hugs his 6 year old Powerbook with 768MB of memory}



Perhaps, but with Windows one has "anything" to choose from whereas with Apple, you can choose from what Steve Jobs lets you choose, which ain't a whole lot.


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 2, 2010)

Um, wrong. Don't buy the BS man. I have every last bit of software I need. Seriously. That old chestnut of there not being apps for the Mac is total bull stuffs. It may have been true 15 years ago. Not now.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 2, 2010)

My two active computers are both Windows. One is Vista, the other is Windows 7.
I have a Mac but we just don't get along as well.
I have never tried Linux. I do have a couple computers in the attic that are less
than 5 years old. I just might give it a go on one of them.

As if I need another distraction. 
 :-\

Rick


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 2, 2010)

Rick, Those 5 year old computers are perfect to try Linux on. I cut my sysadmin teeth on Linux and Open BSD. 

If you want to give Linux a whirl try this distribution:

http://www.ubuntu.com/

Easy install. Will scream like a nitro powered penguin on your older hardware too...

As to your Mac... MacOS is a little different. Like any new tool or product it has a learning curve made harder if you're used to doing something another way. I found myself a little frustrated when I retired my old Toshiba Win98 laptop for this Powerbook. Since I could not go back to my old laptop I simply got used to how this works. Now you'll have to pry this computer from my cold dead hands.


----------



## CrewCab (Feb 2, 2010)

Noitoen  said:
			
		

> New computers are always fast  .....     In the beginning ???



A grumpy old fart colleague  : I used to work with, some years back, once said to me .......... _"the best time to buy a new computer is in about 3 months time"_, ............ he did have a point I suppose ;D




			
				rake60  said:
			
		

> Right now I'm sitting back with a cold beer watching the glue dry on the tile under the cabinets.



Sounds like the TV programs are no better over there than they are here Rick :big:

CC


----------



## ksouers (Feb 2, 2010)

CrewCab  said:
			
		

> Sounds like the TV programs are no better over there than they are here



We got rid of Primevil last year, so things have improved ever so slightly...  ;D


Rick,
Do the Linux thing. You won't regret it. But it will drive you crazy at first.


----------



## Artie (Feb 2, 2010)

Damn damn damn.... I was having a great day, no work today sitting at home relaxing while they install ceiling insulation (that the Australian gov paid for...) and some one menttioned Vista..... argh...... ruined my day!

I replaced all the terminals through my office a couple of years ago and they all came with Vista. I spent the next few weeks downloading patches to allow it to recognise every other suppliers sites that we use.. what a disaster. It works well now (92.45% of the time), But I hate it for the experience it made us go through..... doing it again shortly and am looking forward to 7 ( I hope)....

Just let me cut metal...... :-[


----------



## rake60 (Feb 4, 2010)

OK, I saw a NEW sticky note on the "Honey Do" list tonight.
It read:
"Clean the house from top to bottom and remove all of the snow from the yard"

This was my reply:







If she finds that amusing, expect to hear loud laughter coming from western Pennsylvania
in the morning. If she doesn't find that amusing, it was nice knowing all of you! LOL

Rick


----------

